# My worst nightmare... electric only!!



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

If we ever make fusion work and electricity becomes too cheap to measure, we'll be cracking water into H2 and O2. The internal combustion engine will be perfect for burning all that free H2, and it will do with maybe a 20:1 compression ratio and turbocharging.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

By the time there are no ICE engines, there will be plenty of things to trick the driver into thinking it still has an engine. Many cars today already pipe in sound to make the muffled turbo'd engines more manly. After that, it would only take some software to simulate the feel of gear changes. A fake clutch pedal and shifter could be optional, and make you think that you're still in control of the car. 

To take it even further, rear wheel steering could simulate the feel of rear tires loosing traction when you drop the fake clutch, even though your BMW i4m sDrive is really front wheel drive.

Of course, the base model i4 won't come with a steering wheel or pedals, but instead just voice control for the built-in navigation system. Cars will become more aerodynamic once the need for a windshield goes away.


----------

